# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Att: Mothers and Fathers...1 week with toddler MBJ or Negril?

## baracus

Hi Boardies I've vacationed in Negril on the Cliffs a few years back, we rented a scooter and had a grand time just my wife and I.
Now we have a 1 1/2 year old toddler and would like to return to Jamaica for a weeks vacation.
By default I thought that MBJ would be so much easier on us simply because its close to the airport and there are a lot of all-inclusive resorts which have babysitting which is a cool perk

Problem with an all inclusive is room size, I'm going to wake up the LO late at night.. and of course the isolation of being on a resort :Frown:   so we decided to start looking for Condos in MBJ, anyway and we really don't need a babysitter.

In your opinion what would be better Negril! or give MBJ a try?

----------


## vikesinja

Honestly, haven't spent much time aside from passing thru in MoBay, but have been staying beachside in Negril with my kiddos since my oldest was 3 (she's almost 11 now and now on her 7th reach this year) and my youngest has been every year of her life (she's now 6). They love it and there are a number of options for nannies/babysitters that your hotel could recommend if you desired a break for a few hours. IMO there is no decision to be made...Negril all the way.

----------

